# Milling some Shorts



## BobL (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I managed to fire the CMS up in anger today and used it to slab some shorts - a piece of Aussie sheoak, and an unusual piece of Western Australian desert gum from somewhere out the back of Cue (that's a tiny town on the edge of one of the desert in Western Australia). This was given to me by a luthier friend who asked me to mill him some fret boards and he's letting me have the rest!


















First lot of photos are of the CSM in action on the desert gum. The gum was so hard I had to stop and sharpen between slabs. It generated no fibres, just fine dust. The sheoak cut reasonably well with good chunky fibrous shavings. I really need a bigger chain saw to work on this hard hardwood timber.

Last photo is of the CSM base/rails all packed up for bed. The base is on wheels so it rolls into place under the house.

Hope you like the photos.


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice work, and a cool system I may add.

Pretty chunks of wood you ended up with.

Mark


----------



## tawilson (Apr 1, 2007)

I like your pics just fine. But I haven't figured out what you are angry about. Or is "anger" the name of a town.


----------



## BobL (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.



tawilson said:


> I like your pics just fine. But I haven't figured out what you are angry about. Or is "anger" the name of a town.



Tom, I'm not sure if its an Aussie term or not. "Firing up in anger" means something like "real work", not just practicing or pretending or trying out. There's no real anger in it at all, if anything it's more like exhilaration.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice looking pics BobL. Its good to see the mill in action. Nice job!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice pics. That wood has sure got a pretty grain.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## 59Billy (Apr 1, 2007)

BobL said:


> Tom, I'm not sure if its an Aussie term or not. "Firing up in anger" means something like "real work", not just practicing or pretending or trying out. There's no real anger in it at all, if anything it's more like exhilaration.



I'll bet it comes from the notion of shots "fired in anger", meaning in battle as opposed to on the practice range. That's a pretty common expression in the US and UK both.

oh, and nice setup!


----------



## woodshop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice little setup BobL... thanks for showing us. Every time I see some interesting wood from down under from one of you guys, usually rock hard with interesting colors, I wish Austrailia wasn't so far away. Even tried shipping a few small pieces of wood from a friend who lives down there, and it cost me an arm and a leg for just a 8 lb box. Computers and the internet make the world so much smaller than it really is... I tend to forget the guy I'm talking to on the computer is half a day ahead of me (or is it behind?) and on the other side of the world.


----------



## stonykill (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice, both the set up and the pics. One question, are you using lp milling chain or standard milling chain? If you are using std milling chain the switch to low pro will make your cutting much easier. You can get away with the small saw on the shorts like that. I've milled shorts of rock maple and cherry, 20 inches in diameter and under with both a 48 cc stihl 031 and my newest favorite milling machine, my late 60's pioneer holiday, 58 cc's. Both run 24 inch bars and run lp chain. Works good on the small stuff and beats constantly lifting a large saw with the csm attatched.


----------



## BobL (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and the feedback guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good!


----------

